# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  mình cần tìm bộ cài làm ảnh 3D album

## damynghebaoan

#-omình đang cần tìm bộ cài làm ảnh 3D album bạn nào có thì có thể post lên cho mình với được không
mình dowload bộ cài đó về máy một lần rồi nhưng lúc giải nén ra thì nó lại bị lỗi ko giải nén được

----------

